
Show HN: Time tracker that measures productivity KPI's and cut out distractions - Tom_Dau
http://duefocus.com/
======
adawg_4
This gives off vibes of toggl x trello but I like it! Btw you can use drift
instead of telecom if you want to spend less on chat support!

~~~
Tom_Dau
Thanks! Have you tried the app?

